# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  شکستن قفل سخت افزاری

## (امید)

سلام
قفل هایی هست که به پورت پرینتر وصل می شن. مثل شگرد و ...  
من با این قفل ها کار می کنم و از عملکردشون هم راضیم .
حالا اگه قرار باشه این قفلها شکسته شه چطور این کار صورت می گیره.
ممنون می شم اگه کسی در این مورد اطلاعاتی داشته باشه بنویسه

امیـــــــد

----------


## SyntaxCheck

من با قفلی که شما ذکر کردید آشنایی ندارم.اما اکثر این قفلها از تکنولوژی ای ای پی رام استفاده میکنند.من قبلا با بعضی از ای ای پی رامها در رابطه با بعضی کارتهای هوشمند (SmartCard)کمی کار کردم.برای کپی کردن اطلاعات موجود در این حافظه ها معمولا با داشتن یک ای ای پی رام پروگرامر چند منظوره و دونستن مشخصات چیپ حافظه موجود در کارت کار راه میافته.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یه Cracker‌ به سخت‌افزار قفل شما کاری نخواهد داشت. بلکه بدنبال سوراخهای امنیتی نرم‌افزار شما خواهد گشت. اگر بازهم اطلاعات میخواهید بگید.

----------


## esf

فکر کنم شبیه سازی پالسهای قفل راحت تر از سرو کلیه زدن با دیباگر ها باشه :)


کسی میتونه شبیه ساز پیشرفته آدرس بده  معطل نکنه که بشدت برای قفل آی اس پس یوتیل نیاز هست :))

----------


## Vakili

قدیما با یک برنامه توی حافظه می شد پورت پرینتر رو در دست گرفت و هنگاهی که برنامه وجود قفل رو چک می کرد همان کدهای قفل رو ارسال کرد

----------


## (امید)

با سلام
از جواب همه دوستان ممنونم.



> یه Cracker‌ به سخت‌افزار قفل شما کاری نخواهد داشت. بلکه بدنبال سوراخهای امنیتی نرم‌افزار شما خواهد گشت. اگر بازهم اطلاعات میخواهید بگید.


assistant جان می شه در مورد سوراخهای امنیتی بیشتر توضیح بدی . من تا بحال در این مورد هیچ چیز نشنیدم




> قدیما با یک برنامه توی حافظه می شد پورت پرینتر رو در دست گرفت و هنگاهی که برنامه وجود قفل رو چک می کرد همان کدهای قفل رو ارسال کرد


آقا محمد مشخصات برنامه ایی که ذکر کردین چیه ؟ 
من در مورد قفل هایی که گفتم بیشتر توضیح می دم .
هر قفل یه password  با شماره سریال و datapartiotin داره . بجز شماره سریال دو تایه دیگه رو برنامه نویس ست می کنه .
حالا ساده ترین راه اینه که تو برنامه با یه دستور if  چک می شه که آیا hardlock.connection=true هست یا نه .
و بعد شماره سریال یا پارتیشن چک می شه و در صورت درست بودن بقیه دستورات مورد نظر اجرا می شه.
حالا این نمونه برنامه ها چطور password و پارتیشن که برنامه نویس ست کرده رو بدست می یارن.
 دوستانی که توضیحاتی دادن لطفا بیشتر توضیخ بدن
ممنون

امیـــــــــــــد

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

همونطور که میدونی کدهای هر زبانی مانند Delphi و Visual C پس از کامپایل تبدیل به کد باینری میشه. فرض کن تو یه برنامه‌نویس مظلوم و من هم یک Cracker ظالم. فرض کن تو برنامه‌ات قفل رو اینجوری چک کرده باشی:
If hardlock.connection=true then
    // run rest of code
else
  // do something needed to prevent illegal use
خوب این کد تو برنامه شما تبدیل میشه به چیزی مانند (کد زیر بصورت هگز نمایش داده شده است) :
 00 84 62 75 27 04 95 99
خوب حالا تنها کاری که بنده باید انجام بدم اینه که debugger رو اجرا کرده و با چند تا F8 زدن برسم به اون محل فوق. بعد رو اون شرط If شما که اکنون تبدیل به یک Jump ساده شده یک redirect کوچولو میذارم. کل این فرآیند برای من در مجموع 5 دقیقه هم وقت نمیگیره. اما نتیجه: قفل بی قفل. و اینجا مقصر کیه؟ جنابعالی !!!!!!!!!!
اما چرا جنابعالی حقته که قفلت شکسته بشه؟ چون احتمال شکسته شدن قفل تو برنامه‌ات رو در نظر نگرفته‌ای.این فقط یه سرچشمه اتفاقی بود که ممکنه برات بیفته و باید بگم ساده‌ترییییییییییییین روش ممکن هم بود!!!!!!!!!
 پس حالا باید چکار کرد؟ اگه میدونی که هیچ. اگه نمیدونی بگو تا بگم  :wink:

----------


## (امید)

خیلی جالب بود.‍‍! :!: 
خوب چه باید کرد؟ :?:

----------


## SyntaxCheck

مسوله قفل گذاری سخت افزاری روی تجهیزات مختلف مسئله گرم و داغی شده. نسل جدید قفلهای کارت هوشمد (SmartCards) رو دیگه به راحتی نمیشه اینجور و با دیباگ کردن دور زد.البته کار نشد نداره.اما به جهت پیچیدگی فوق العاده و سختی کار و صد البته راحت بودن و کم هزینه تر بودن روش کپی برداری از روی خود قفل, هکر ها ترجیح میدن که از خود قفل کپی برداری کنند تا بخوان اون رو دور بزنند.همین روشی که امروزه در بازار کارتهای کپی شده ماهواره شاهد اون هستیم.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

> هکر ها ترجیح میدن که از خود قفل کپی برداری کنند تا بخوان اون رو دور بزنند.همین روشی که امروزه در بازار کارتهای کپی شده ماهواره شاهد اون هستیم.


با عرض ادب!
اصلا چنین چیزی نیست! اگر بود که الان سیستم های کد گذاری ماهواره ای مانند ایردتو دو و وی اکسس 2 و غیره همون روز اول هک شده بود!
در مورد سیستم های هک شده ماهواره ای برای پیدا کردن کلید جاری از وسیله ای به نام سیزن اینترفیس استفاده می کنند . این وسیله تبادل اطلاعات بین Cam و کارت را گوش می کند . حالا با داشتن یک سری مستر کی می توان خیلی کارها کرد .......  :wink: 

اگر اطلاعات بیشتر خواستی به من PM بزن ....... بیشتر از این ادامه نمی دم!

----------


## SyntaxCheck

دوست من مسئله ای که شما مطرح کردید هیچ ربطی به نقل قولی که از بنده کردید نداره و خوب بود که مقداری بهتر متن نقل قول شده از بنده رو قبل از کپی میخوندید.
بنده همون طوری که شما هم نقل کردید عرض کردم که از قفل کپی برداری میکنند و هیچ جایی هم نگفتم که سیستم های ایردتو و یا viaccess 2 هک شدند و یا نشدند.و شما هم طبعا نمیتونید منکر این امر بشید که کپی کارتهای کپی وی اکسس و ... چقدر زیاد و ارزون توی بازار ریخته.و اصولا مطرح کردن حک نشدن یک سیستم خاص مانند چیزی که شما عرض کردید ربطی به موضوع نداره و ناقض حرف بنده نیست.بنده صرفا مسئله کارتهای هوشمند رو برای آشنایی دوستان خواننده عرض کردم.در ضمن این رو هم عرض کنم که استفاده از کارتهای هوشمند صرفا در سیستم های ماهواره ای محدود نمیشه و از این کارتها امروزه در قسمتهای مختلف زندگی تا حتی بعنوان کارتهای پرسنلی با سیستمهای متعدد کد بندی در جوامع پیشرفته استفاده میشه.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

آقا مهدی ، برای حالت هایی که قفل شکسته شده چه چیزی رو می شه در نظر گرفت ؟

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

> دوست من مسئله ای که شما مطرح کردید هیچ ربطی به نقل قولی که از بنده کردید نداره و خوب بود که مقداری بهتر متن نقل قول شده از بنده رو قبل از کپی میخوندید.
> بنده همون طوری که شما هم نقل کردید عرض کردم که از قفل کپی برداری میکنند و هیچ جایی هم نگفتم که سیستم های ایردتو و یا viaccess 2 هک شدند و یا نشدند.و شما هم طبعا نمیتونید منکر این امر بشید که کپی کارتهای کپی وی اکسس و ... چقدر زیاد و ارزون توی بازار ریخته.و اصولا مطرح کردن حک نشدن یک سیستم خاص مانند چیزی که شما عرض کردید ربطی به موضوع نداره و ناقض حرف بنده نیست.بنده صرفا مسئله کارتهای هوشمند رو برای آشنایی دوستان خواننده عرض کردم.در ضمن این رو هم عرض کنم که استفاده از کارتهای هوشمند صرفا در سیستم های ماهواره ای محدود نمیشه و از این کارتها امروزه در قسمتهای مختلف زندگی تا حتی بعنوان کارتهای پرسنلی با سیستمهای متعدد کد بندی در جوامع پیشرفته استفاده میشه.



مطالب را خیلی قشنگ به هم ربط دادی و نتیجه گیری کردی.....
اولا یه لیوان آب خنک بخور واسه ی فشار خونت خوبه 
ثانیا من اینجا با کسی دعوا مرافه ندارم .....
ثالثا از قفل اگر می شد کپی برداری کرد سیستم های یاد شده تا بحال هک شده بود .... کمی مطالعه چیز خوبی است. البته سیستم های در پیت را در کمتر از یک دقیقه می توان خیلی بلاها سرش اورد.......

----------


## SyntaxCheck

خوب دوست عزیز من هم هیچ قصد جنگ رو ندارم و اصولا حوصله این کار رو هم ندارم.اگر هم اینجا مطلبی مینویسم صرفا جهت اینه که اطلاعاتم رو با دوستان دیگه تقسیم کنم.از این مسئله در شگفتم که شما هنوز هم متوجه نشدید که مطلب اولیه بنده چی بوده.در ضمن بنده هیج مطلب توهین آمیزی در صحبتهام به شما نمیبینم که مستحق چنین جوابی از شما باشه.اما مطلب آخر این که دوست من اگر شما مطالعه جزیی درباره ای ای پی رامها داشته باشید هیچ وقت همچین حرفی رو نمیزنید که نمیشه یه کارت مشابه دیگری ساخت.در ضمن همین سیستم های موجود هک شده هم تا چند سال پیش هک نشده بودند و به قولی از بدو پیدایش همین طور همه خلق الله به همه چیز اونها آشنایی نداشتن و الان هر کسی که بخواد تمام شجره نامه اونها رو هم میتونه گیر بیاره پس چیزی که تا بحال نشده دلیل بر نشدنش تا ابد نیست و فقط زمان میبره.در پایان از لطفتون برای راهنمایی بنده جهت مطالعه ممنونم البته بنده همیشه این کار رو میکنم و به بقیه هم توصیه میکنم که این کارو بکنن.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

1- دوستان، بیایید سعی کنیم تو یک موضوع هیچ وقت از بحث اصلی خارج نشیم.
2- کپی‌برداری Dongle ها به این آسانی‌ها نیست و دستگاه سخت‌افزاری آن آسان پیدا نمیشود.
3- قفل شگرد حتی 1% هم امنیت ندارد. ابزارهای مختلف Crack برای آن زیاد آمده است. مثل Shegerd Password Finder ، Shegerd Lock Copier و ...روتینهای امنیتی‌اش هم فکر کنم از تو کتیبه‌های 5000 پیش الگوبرداری شده.
4- من یک سری مطالب از چند سال پیش تابحال برای مقابله با Cracking جمع‌آوری کرده بودم. به محض اینکه پیدایشان کنم براتون اینجا مینویسم.

----------


## (امید)

ســـــــــــــــلام
اسیستنت عزیز من با توجه به پست قبلی شما اینطور متوجه شدم که exe یک برنامه قابل ویرایش و save  شدن است .
1-فایل _INST32I.EX_ حاوی کدها برنامه است؟
2-این کدها فقط بصورت هگز قابل دیدن است؟
3- با چه ادیتور یا نرم افزاری می شود آنرا دید؟



> 3- قفل شگرد حتی 1% هم امنیت ندارد. ابزارهای مختلف Crack برای آن زیاد آمده است. مثل Shegerd Password Finder ، Shegerd Lock Copier و ...روتینهای امنیتی‌اش هم فکر کنم از تو کتیبه‌های 5000 پیش الگوبرداری شده.


البته فکر کنم بیشتر از 1% امنیت داشته باشد :wink: 
4-نرم افزارهای فوق رو از کجا می شه بدست آورد؟
5-نمونه بهتر از شگرد سراغ دارید که پیشنهاد کنید؟



> 4- من یک سری مطالب از چند سال پیش تابحال برای مقابله با Cracking جمع‌آوری کرده بودم. به محض اینکه پیدایشان کنم براتون اینجا مینویسم.


همچنان منتظرم .

اسیستنت عزیز از راهنماییهای خوبت ممنونم ( همچنین دوستان) :) 

امیـــــــــــــــد

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

>> اسیستنت عزیز من با توجه به پست قبلی شما اینطور متوجه شدم که exe یک برنامه قابل ویرایش و save شدن است .
بله. اما کار هر کسی نیست. کسانی که اون قدیما تو دنیای DOS زندگی کردن و کد نوشته‌اند، معمولا از این کارها زیاد بلدند.

>> فایل _INST32I.EX_ حاوی کدها برنامه است؟
این فایل در حقیقت یکی از فایلهای اجرایی نسخه‌های قدیمی‌تر InstallShield است و بدرد من و شما نمی‌خورد.

>> این کدها فقط بصورت هگز قابل دیدن است؟
نه. بصورت Binary و کد ماشین هم قابل مشاهده هستند. بستگی به ویرایشگر مورد استفاده شما دارد.

>> نرم افزارهای فوق رو از کجا می شه بدست آورد؟ 
از اینجا: http://www.geocities.com/icsws1/Util/spfics.zip (این Shegerd Password Finder است، صرفا برای نمونه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

>> با چه ادیتور یا نرم افزاری می شود آنرا دید؟
WinHex معروفترین این برنامه‌هاست.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> آقا مهدی ، برای حالت هایی که قفل شکسته شده چه چیزی رو می شه در نظر گرفت ؟


ممکنه سوال تون رو واضح‌تر بپرسید؟

----------


## esf

من با این سایت ژئو سیتی مشکل دارم یه جا دیگه معرفی کن

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> همونطور که میدونی کدهای هر زبانی مانند Delphi و Visual C پس از کامپایل تبدیل به کد باینری میشه. فرض کن تو یه برنامه‌نویس مظلوم و من هم یک Cracker ظالم. فرض کن تو برنامه‌ات قفل رو اینجوری چک کرده باشی:
> If hardlock.connection=true then
>     // run rest of code
> else
>   // do something needed to prevent illegal use
> خوب این کد تو برنامه شما تبدیل میشه ....
> اما نتیجه: قفل بی قفل. و اینجا مقصر کیه؟ جنابعالی !!!!!!!!!!
> اما چرا جنابعالی حقته که قفلت شکسته بشه؟ چون احتمال شکسته شدن قفل تو برنامه‌ات رو در نظر نگرفته‌ای.این فقط یه سرچشمه اتفاقی بود که ممکنه برات بیفته و باید بگم ساده‌ترییییییییییییین روش ممکن هم بود!!!!!!!!!
>  پس حالا باید چکار کرد؟ اگه میدونی که هیچ. اگه نمیدونی بگو تا بگم  :wink:


حالا بگو  :wink:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

نقل قول از خودم:



> من یک سری مطالب از چند سال پیش تابحال برای مقابله با Cracking جمع‌آوری کرده بودم. به محض اینکه پیدایشان کنم براتون اینجا مینویسم.

----------


## ramin_rp

سلم دوستان 
من چند سوال در مورد قفل داشتم
1.بهترین نرم افزار قفل شکن کدومه
2.بهترین قفل کدومه
3.این سیدی ها هست بین دو قسمت رایت شده فضای خالی هست چطوری میشه
4.سری به لینک زیر بزنیدمن چند تا سوال دیگه در مورد قفل دارمhttp://irandevelopers.com/forum/disp...asp?ForumID=29

----------


## (امید)

> >> نرم افزارهای فوق رو از کجا می شه بدست آورد؟ 
> از اینجا: http://www.geocities.com/icsws1/Util/spfics.zip (این Shegerd Password Finder است، صرفا برای نمونه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


دان لود نشد . نمونه دیگه سراغ دارین؟

----------


## JavanSoft

من تونستم دانلود کنم و شوکه شدم 
شانس اوردم با شرکت منشور سیمین مشکل پیدا کردم و شگرد رو نخریدم 
راستی یه قفل خو ب سراغ ندارید

----------


## (امید)

شنیدم قفلی به اسم سپید هست که سطح امنیت خوبی داره.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

آدرس سایت؟ شماره تلفنی از این شرکت سازنده سپید دارید؟

----------


## esf

اگه دانلود کردید برای من هم بفرستید ! ممنون میشم چون من نمیتونم روی سایت پئوسیتی برم  ! این بیشرفها فیلترش کردن !

----------


## sh

یکی از دوستان نوشته بود دنبال یه قفل خوب برای سی دی میگرده 
والا از زمانی که من یادمه هرچی قفل بود یعنی قفلهای سی دی و فلاپی رو با نرافزارهای clone cd va Floppy disk analeyser 7.0 کپی کردم ازجمله نرم افزار ایمن و همه چیزو دیگه راستی نرم افزارهای شرکت پرورین هم همش با anadisk 3.0 کپی میشه  ولی .....
در مورد قفل cd-x که کار آقای بهنام شمشیر ساز است و روی سی دی hot cd 2000 هست 
حقیقتش من نتونستم کپیش کنم و فکر میکنم از همه محکمتره ولی اگه کسی بلده به ماهم یاد بده 
شهریار

----------


## Mashatan

قدرت یک قفل در Shell Protection   اون هست !  معمولا ضعیف ترین قفلهای سخت افزاری رو میشه با یک الگوریتم قوی در Shell Protection قدرتمند کرد مثلا Hard Lock یک Shell Protection بسیار قدرتمند داره که اجازه نمیده شما Code رو ببینید چون یه کد PE برای یک Cracker سورس محسوب میشه و هر چقدرم پیچیده باشه بازم شکسته میشه !

ارادتمند مشاطان

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

آقایون مشاطان و دلفی اسیستان عزیز ، می شه یه سری اطلاعات و مقاله در مورد حفاظت از نرم افزارها تهیه کنین ؟

----------


## N_D

Delphi Asistant  مطلب جالبی را نوشته ان که البته حق با اوست


If hardlock.connection=true then 
    // run rest of code 
else 
  // do something needed to prevent illegal use 

خوب این کد تو برنامه شما تبدیل میشه به چیزی مانند (کد زیر بصورت هگز نمایش داده شده است) : 
کد: 
00 84 62 75 27 04 95 99 ولی  شما میتوانید در داخل کد خود در چند محل امکان تست مجموع بگذارید(summation code) . اینجوری اگر توسط debogger  کد تغییر کند کد مجموع تغییر خواهد کرد. و برنامه کار نخواهد کرد که البته یک کراکر ماهر با صرف وقت باز هم باید به این کدهای تست سر زده و آنها را نیز اصلاح کند. در داس براحتی میشد حدس زد ، دستوراتی که پورت را چک میکنند کدهای اسمبلی مشابه  out dx,3f8   و... داشته باشند و همچنین با دستکاری برخی از کدهای Jump  مثل JB  به JNB یا NOP (کد 90) ,  ویا تعقیب نقطه خروج تابع (کد ret یا C3H))  قفل شکسته می شد اما الان در ویندوز این روش عمومیت دارد یا نه نمیدانم آخه خیلی وقت که از اینکارا نکردم[/i][/quote]

----------


## satanscarpion

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما اساتید محترم.
اولا باید اعتراف کنم از این بخش به هیچ عنوان نمیشه استفاده لازم رو برد ,هر کدوم از اساتید یه توضیح مختصر و نا کافی داده و بقیه مطلب رو به حالتی که اگه کسی بخواد واقعا دنبال کنه ذکر نکردن.
از همه اهل فن خواهشمندم اگه واقعا اطلاعاتی در مورد چگونگی شکستن قفلهای سخت افزاری دارن دریغ نکن یا اینکه حداقل نرم افزارهای لازم رو در اختیار ما قرار بدن.
راستش من الان 1 هفته است که دارم دنبال مطلبی در این مورد هستم ولی متاسفانه به هیچ نتیجه قابل پسندی نرسیدم.
بازم ممنون از راهنمائی هاتون  :ناراحت:

----------


## nouri2015

نظر آقای اسیستنت (شگرد 1% امنیت نداره)برای من بسیار محترم است. آیا 10 سال پیش که از شگرد استفاده می کردیم نرم افزارهای قوی crack مثل الان بود؟
آیا قفل های جدید منشور سیمین Tiny HID (قفل usb) است رو می شناسید؟
موفق باشید...

----------


## Delphi_Developer

ببنید اول از همه چیز این فکر رو از سرتون بیرون بیارید که هیچ وقت Lock اتون شکسته نشه ! چون هرچی که شما بیکار باشید و بیشتر وقتتون رو بذارید که قفل رو قوی تر کنید از اون ور هم مطمئن باشید که 100 برابر شما آدم بیکار تر از شما وجود داره که بشینه ترتیبشو بده !  همونطور که آقای کرامتی هم گفتند این روزها تا دلت بخواد Debuger & Disassembler & Decompiler & .... ریخته اینور اون ور و تا دلتون هم بخواد آدم مریض مثل خودم ریخته  و اگه همچین چیزی توی ذهنتون هست که Lock ای داشته باشید که هیچ وقت شکسته نشه فقط و فقط یه راه براش هست :

اصلا برنامه ننویسید !!! 

اما راههای هست که کاری کرد که دیر شکسته شه که شما فروشتون رو بکنید بعد Lock شکسته شه ! شما میتونید یه خورده برنامه رو بپیچونید که کار Cracker رو زیاد کنید چجوری ؟

اول از همه از یه Protector خوب و جدید استفاده کنید برای فایلتون - همیشه سعی کنید از جدیدترین Protector ها استفاده کنید چون هنوز راه دور زدنش دست همه کس نیفتاده 

دوما این رو هم یادتون باشه که شما اگه 100 جای برنامه هم چک کنید برای Lock باز هم برای Cracker کاری نداره چون 100 جا رو Patch میکنه ! اما خوب بدک نیست یه خورده مخشو مشغول کنید

سوما جایی رو که برنامتون چک میکنه برای Lock رو تابلو نکنید چون همیشه Cracker اون نقطه رو هدف قرار میده و بعد Function قفل رو پیدا میکنه مثلا توی اکثر برنامه ها وقتی Register کد میخواد یا .... میان از MessageBox استفاده میکنن که این خودش یه نقطه باشه برای پیدا کردن Function قفل اما بعضی از برنامه ها اصلا Error ای نمیدن یا کاری نمیکنن که تابلو باشه و اصطلاحا بهش میگن Silently کارشون رو انجام میدن 

و ....

اگه خواستی بگو تا بیشتر بگم 

و اما در مورد دور زدن Lock های سخت افزاری :

ببینید Lock سخت افزاری هرچی هم که باشه آخر داره با برنامه شما ارتباط برقرار میکنه معمولا قفل های سخت افزاری رو با 2 روش دور میزنن :

1-Patch کردن تمام جاهایی که توی برنامه چک میشه برای Lock
2-شبیه سازی کردن Lock سخت افزاری : یعنی قفل شما رو شبیه سازی میکنن و دیگه روی هر سیستم بدون اینکه Lock ای پشت Case وصل باشه برنامه شما نشون میده که Lock نصبه !

و تمام این کارهایی که گفتم با یه Debuging ساده امکان پذیر هست 


موفق باشید

----------


## nouri2015

نا گفته نمونه قفل های جدید منشور سیمین قابل شبیه سازی نیستند.

----------


## Delphi_Developer

> نا گفته نمونه قفل های جدید منشور سیمین قابل شبیه سازی نیستند.


نیست و نشد نداریم !! هیچ جا نداریم - توی Cracking و Hacking که دیگه اصلا نداریم !

----------


## nouri2015

اگر یک کپی از قفل Tiny HID شما درست کنید جایزه نفیسی از شرکت منشور سیمین دریافت می کنید.

----------


## Delphi_Developer

> اگر یک کپی از قفل Tiny HID شما درست کنید جایزه نفیسی از شرکت منشور سیمین دریافت می کنید.


نگفتم این کار منه اگرم باشه کار 1 ساعت و 2 ساعت و 1 روز و 2 روز نیست ! بعدشم مشکل ما ایرانیا همینه که وقتی یه Lock میسازن طرف فکر میکنه دیگه آخرشه همینجوری هی همه جا این حرف رو میزنه تا همه جا اسمش پخش میشه تا دلت بخواد آدم مریض پیدا میشه و به خاطر کم نیاوردن میزنن پدر Lock رو در میارن به خاطر همین چیزا گفتم Protector جدید همیشه استفاده کنید

----------


## nouri2015

من از دوستانی که اینکاره هستند خواهش کردم منظورم شخص شما نبودید در ضمن قفل را من تولید نکردم سوء تفاهم نشود موفق باشید.

----------


## MOJSOFT

سلام خسته نباشيد

راستش كوچيكتر از اوني هستم كه بخوام حرف بزنم ولي با اجازه شما اساتيد يه نمونه بهتون نشون ميدم اميدوارم نظرتون رو جلب كنه : (راستي ديگه در هر زمينه اي تصميم گيري با خودتونه : مثلا خريد كدوم قفل و يا كرك و ...)

1- من نرم افزار حسابدراي آسان رو دانلود كردم :
2- اجرا كردم
3- نوشت قفل سخت افزاري متصل نيست
عكس: [IMG][/IMG]
4- با نرم افزار Olly  فايل اجرايي نرم افزار حسابداري رو باز كردم
عكس : [IMG][/IMG]
5-به دنبال خطا گشتم
6- خطا رو پيدا كردم
7- رفتم دنبال (شرط) جايي كه قراره بعد از اينكه قفل وصل بود و يا نبود كار خاصي انجام بشه
8- ( JE : شرط ) بود گذاشتم :( ‌JNE : پرش بدون شرط )
عكس : [IMG][/IMG]
9- شد اين : 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## h_mohamadi

>> نرم افزارهای فوق رو از کجا می شه بدست آورد؟ 
از اینجا: http://www.geocities.com/icsws1/Util/spfics.zip (این Shegerd Password Finder است، صرفا برای نمونه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
[/QUOTE]

نمی شود فایل را دانلود کرد می شود به صورت خصوصی برای من بفرستید.با سپاس فراوان

----------


## MOJSOFT

دوست عزيز : در رابطه با آموزش ، نحوه كار و سورس هاي نوشته شده : 

1- دانلود مقاله
سورس : دلفي
2- دانلود
سورس ويژال بيسيك
3- دانلود
منبع:  لينك منبع

----------


## h_mohamadi

با سلام من برنامه Shegerd Password Finder را گرفتم اما نمی شود باهش کار کنم چون روی فایل exe که کلیک می کنم صفحه cmd می آید و می رود
می شود به من بگویم باید چیکار کنم؟؟
خیلی برام مهمه
ضمیمه 87530

----------


## MOJSOFT

اگه ميشه فايل رو آپ كنيد تا واستون با عكس نشون بدم

----------


## h_mohamadi

> اگه ميشه فايل رو آپ كنيد تا واستون با عكس نشون بدم


من فایل را آپلود کردم

----------


## h_mohamadi

> اگه ميشه فايل رو آپ كنيد تا واستون با عكس نشون بدم


من فایل را گذاشتم خواهش می کنم راهنمایی بفرمائید؟؟؟

----------


## MOJSOFT

با سلام

دوست عزيز روش كار (جهت اجراي نرم افزار ) رو واستون آپ كردم

ميشه بگيد نرم افزار رو از كدوم سايت گرفتيد ؟   www.ics.funurl.com هستش يا لينك از سايت ايراني بوده

دانلود فيلم

----------


## MOJSOFT

اگر سوالي داشتيد به انجمن من سر بزنيد : لينك به سايت من

----------


## h_mohamadi

> با سلام
> 
> دوست عزيز روش كار (جهت اجراي نرم افزار ) رو واستون آپ كردم
> 
> ميشه بگيد نرم افزار رو از كدوم سايت گرفتيد ؟   www.ics.funurl.com هستش يا لينك از سايت ايراني بوده
> 
> دانلود فيلم


ممنوم ولی کار نکرد و این صفحه می آید که من نمی دانم باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟
ضمیمه 87766

----------


## MOJSOFT

دوست عزيز در انتهاي فايل اجرا شده نوشته كه : برنامه قادر به اجرا در اين سيستم عامل نميباشد.

در ضمن بنده نرم افزار شما را در سيستم عامل داس نيز اجرا نمودم كه متاسفانه باز هم اجرا نشد (با همين اخطار روبرو شدم)

----------


## MOJSOFT

راستي دوست عزيز خواستم بپرسم چه نيازي به اين فايل داريد؟

و مشكل شما در چه نرم افزاري هست ؟

----------


## h_mohamadi

> راستي دوست عزيز خواستم بپرسم چه نيازي به اين فايل داريد؟
> 
> و مشكل شما در چه نرم افزاري هست ؟


من خودم از قفل منشور براي نرم افزارم استفاده مي کنم و مي خواهم ببينم اين چيزي که شما فرموده ايد به چه صورت است؟؟؟

----------


## MOJSOFT

مي خواهم ببينم اين چيزي که شما فرموده ايد به چه صورت است؟؟؟

منظورتون از اين ( چيز ) چيه ؟

----------


## MOJSOFT

نرم افزار تون چيه ؟

----------


## h_mohamadi

> مي خواهم ببينم اين چيزي که شما فرموده ايد به چه صورت است؟؟؟
> 
> منظورتون از اين ( چيز ) چيه ؟


شکستن و پیدا کردن پسورد قفل که فرموده اید این نرم افزار این کار را انجام می دهد؟؟؟

----------


## h_mohamadi

> نرم افزار تون چيه ؟


 یک نرم افزار حسابداری

----------


## MOJSOFT

نه دوست عزيز 

نميتونيد با اينجور نرم افزار ها اين كار رو بكنيد

چون اول برنامه سريال سخت افزاري قفل رو چك ميكنه بعد بر اساس اطلاعات داخل قفل مثل : رمز - شماره سريال - و يوزر و پسورد مخصوص و اگر شبكه اي باشه يوزر شبكه و .... چك ميشه و به برنامه حسابداري ارسال ميشه.

اين برنامه رو خودم نوشتم يه چكي بكن: دانلود

----------


## h_mohamadi

> اين برنامه رو خودم نوشتم يه چكي بكن: دانلود


دانلود نمي شود؟؟؟

----------


## MOJSOFT

ببخشيد :

1- اول وارد پوشه Regester  بشيد و فايل Regocx رو اجرا كنيد
2- برگرديد به پوشه قبل و فايل Check رو اجرا كنيد

دانلود

----------


## h_mohamadi

> ببخشيد :
> 
> 1- اول وارد پوشه Regester  بشيد و فايل Regocx رو اجرا كنيد
> 2- برگرديد به پوشه قبل و فايل Check رو اجرا كنيد
> 
> دانلود



کار نکرد و قفل tiny همه را false نشان مي داد درصورتي که بود و ريجيستر بود

----------


## ayub_coder

این آموزشهایی که قرار بود 10 سال پیش برسه هنوز هم نرسیده؟

----------


## h_mohamadi

> این آموزشهایی که قرار بود 10 سال پیش برسه هنوز هم نرسیده؟



يعني چي ؟؟ من خيلي به آن احتياج دارم

----------

